# Darn Kitchen Faucet Leak! Any ideas how to fix?



## Don2222 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello

The Kitchen faucet purchased at home depot is leaking where the sink sprayer attaches to the bottom of the faucet.
See yellow arrow in pic below.

It is the one handle high arc design.

*Any ideas for a fix without buying a whole new sink faucet?*

Just found out the faucet is a Price Pfister brand. Sprayer Part ref # 951-026

From PP website
http://www.pfisterfaucets.com/partsonline/index.aspx
Pfister product parts can be purchased from our partner's website, Faucet Direct. Part purchases are subject to Faucet Directâ€™s policies and terms and conditions.

http://pfisterparts.faucetdirect.com/index.cfm

Single handle faucets
http://pfisterparts.faucetdirect.com/price-pfister-single-handle-kitchen-faucet/c17149

Looks like this is the faucet Pfister GT26-4N!
http://pfisterparts.faucetdirect.co...isplay&productId=GT26-4N&manufacturer=Pfister

See pics


----------



## oldspark (Sep 20, 2011)

What kind of fitting is that where it is leaking?


----------



## Later (Sep 20, 2011)

That looks like one of the "quick install" faucets. I have one from Moen with a similar looking "snap" connector on the sprayer. Is it fully inserted? I have had very good luck with the tech support from both Moen, Delta and Glacier Bay.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 20, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> What kind of fitting is that where it is leaking?



It is the manufacturers special and can't take much pressure, the sink pressure is 90 PS in this neighborhood!!


----------



## Later (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd look into having a pressure reducing valve installed on your water line. 90 PSI can damage appliances in addition to causing leaks.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 21, 2011)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> I'd look into having a pressure reducing valve installed on your water line. 90 PSI can damage appliances in addition to causing leaks.



Yes, I very much agree. I have one on my line and set it to 55 PSI to save more water but I know the code is 60 PSI. 55 works good for me, but I am recommending a regulator to be set at 60 psi also because if the only alternative is a new faucet then a regulator at home depot is well worth the price so this does not happen again and again!

This regulator was $49.95 last year at my home depot! Now $132.87  That is a little steep!
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello

Found the faucet on the web site. Sure looks like it.
http://pfisterparts.faucetdirect.co...isplay&productId=GT26-4N&manufacturer=Pfister


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello

Just checked out Lowe's Universal Sprayer Kit that claims to fit all faucets. It was repacked and stapled because it did not fit the customer's faucet! LOL

Guess what? Even though it is only $21.97 and has many sink adapters brass and plastic, it looks like it will NOT fit this price pfister either!

See pics


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 19, 2017)

Leaky proprietary quick connect. Trash the faucet, exchange for new if it's new, or get the manufacturer to replace under warranty. Too bad that these 200-300$ faucets are full of crap parts.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jul 20, 2017)

Quick connects rely on an o-ring seal.  O-rings are generally off the shelf, super cheap parts...like 3 cents cheap.  Turn off your water.  Disconnect...and take a look.  
I'd take the o-ring off and clean both mating surfaces and add a dap of vasoline.  See what that gets you.  

Try replacing the o-ring if that doesn't work.  There isn't much going on there.


----------



## saewoody (Jul 20, 2017)

Highbeam and Sportbikerider both make excellent points.  Some of these big box store "house brands" or "house models" of a better known brand are just not the quality you think you are getting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 20, 2017)

Always had good luck and fast free parts from Moen. They no longer overnight them but they still mail you all the free parts you need. Stick with major brands not store brand knock offs.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 20, 2017)

Later said:


> I'd look into having a pressure reducing valve installed on your water line. 90 PSI can damage appliances in addition to causing leaks.


Good point . High pressure is hard on everything I have a whole house presure reducing valve and also Whole house filter installed ,takes it down from 75 to something under 40psi and keeps out the dirt that can get in those various valves.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 20, 2017)

These days your faucets and shower valves don't use a rubber washer up against a brass seat to stop flow like a hose bib but actually use O-rings slid sideways over a hole in the "cartridge" to turn water on and off so there's no reason to tightly shut the handle off.

The OP quick connect leaking is something more like an air compressor quick connect. Though it may not be releasable since they aren't intended to be removed. You shove it in and it clicks. Done forever. There is an O-ring in there but access to it for replacement might be difficult. 

Maybe lowering the pressure will fix it. Should be done anyway. Your toilet fill valves and washing machine hoses will thank you!


----------

